# Premiere drive upgrade - any progress?



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

I've been ignoring Tivo for a while, and my premiere has been left alone. I decided to see if there were any upgrade options nowadays, and I did a search and found only one thread:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968

So is this the preferred method now? Is it stable? Any reason winmfs hasn't been updated?

Thanks - and sorry as I'm sure this has been asked a lot, but my search for "premiere drive upgrade progress" only turned up that one thread in the last 6 months.

Thanks in advance!


----------

